# Let's go back to the Beginning



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I would love to hear from people who breed/show about your experiences in the beginning of your mousing career 

Why did you start,how long ago was it,what did you keep,where did you get them from and did your hopes/plans change as you got more into the hobby.

Speaking as someone who is right at the start of her journey I think it would be fascinating to hear stories from the 'oldies!!!'


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I became interested after my son was given some mice from the pet shop as a gift.I got interested in the showing from discovering about it on the internet.I'm still shocked at just how consumed with the mouse fancy I have become.It has become my passion.I got my starter stock from an elderly fancier called Tony Shepherd who was very kind to my son.I chose brokens which every one tried to discourage me from having as a first variety.While collecting the brokens Tony gave my thrilled son one pregnant fawn and from that one mouse my whole fawn stud has come about.I still have my original varieties all derived from Tonys starter stock plus a few others.I think it is important to have varieties that you are really attracted to.The biggest problem to over come is health.It's a big disappointment to realise that mice succumb to respiratory illness in your early days.Stick with it ,breed lots and weed out the weaklings and eventually it all comes good.My son has no interest in mice now but I love the NMC,it's members and the mice themselves.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Can I ask how long ago that was Sarah? I have been recommended to try brokens btw,I love them


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I joined in 2003.Don't have brokens as your only variety,ones you can show,as with all marked are few and far between so they are more of a second string.If you are having more than one variety though and like them then great.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes that was what I was told,you have to breed lots but they can be culled early on as it is quickly apparent which ones are going to be suitable.

I am looking for a self as my other variety.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

What do you fancy?


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure yet,I'm still at the stage where I love them all lol!

I think self blacks look stunning though


----------

